# Lawn mold!



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I noticed some mold coming up in some bare spots. One area in the backyard (where the pic below came from) had some mold last year when I moved in. There's another spot in the front yard as well. I thought maybe it was some cottonwood seeds that had settled, but I don't think so.

I haven't watered in more than a week but it's raining as we speak and this is our 7th or 8th straight day of rain.

What should I do to get rid of the mold and keep it from coming back?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Is the grass affected in any way?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Doesn't seem to be, not yet, anyway... it's primarily in areas that were already bare/not growing as well.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Have you put down milorganite recently? or grains? That looks like Mycelium that results from milo. When it dries out it should go away. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you start seeing the grass dying off. It could be everywhere but you just see it in the bare areas.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Bingo! Yes, I actually just put some Milo down last weekend. That's a relief -- I had never dealt with fungus before and was wondering how to attack it.


----------

